# how to use lucky reptile tc-2uk thermostat?



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

got this with new viv today and i cannot figure out how to use the thing. the link to the manual on lucky reptile site wont work for me and its driving me mad. Arrrggghhhh somone pls help


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

woohoo after getting stressed to the point of throwing it out the window i finally got the thermostat to work. I got a gorgeous huge girl with 2 ft viv exotic viv all decor thermostat and food etc for a really good price. An when i say huge she is the biggest leo i have ever seen will get pics up later


----------

